# ssh und Schrift [solved]

## hitachi

Hallo,

vermutlich ist meine Frage sehr leicht zu beantworten, ich stehe aber dennoch im Dunkeln. Wenn ich mich von meinem Laptop auf meinem Server per ssh einlogge werden einige Ausgaben sehr komisch dargestellt.

 *Quote:*   

> chown -cR root:users /home/bla/ordner
> 
> EigentÃ¼mer von â in root:users geÃ¤ndert
> 
> EigentÃ¼mer von â in root:users geÃ¤ndert
> ...

 

oder

 *Quote:*   

> mv -vi -- vonhier/datei nachhier/
> 
> â -> â
> 
> â entfernt
> ...

 

Woran kann das liegen und wie bekomme ich das wieder schön hin? Beide PCs laufen unter gentoo.Last edited by hitachi on Sun Jul 12, 2009 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Vermutlich ist es leicht zu beantworten. Vergleich mal die Ausgabe von "locale" bei beiden Rechnern.

----------

## hitachi

Danke für den Tipp. Konnte es damit lösen.

----------

